# Se Deus quiser



## cheshire

> This message has been deleted by cuchuflete. Reason: _You will have noted that this is a monolingual forum, *Se Deus quiser*!_


I google it up and know the meaning, but I don't know how it was used. Is this use similar to Inshallah?


----------



## FranParis

Very similar, indeed!


----------



## cheshire

So, quite frankly speaking, did the moderator use that phrase to mean "don't feel bad, it's god's decision"? Like "I didn't want to delete your message, but I had to. It's a rule. Please don't take it bad."


----------



## FranParis

I don't feel like it in the mod's sentence.
In my view, it means: This forum will stay monolingual, if it is God's will.


----------



## Vanda

I'm with Fran. It might imply in the case that, as there are so many options, that specific forum will stay monolingual, if it is God's will. An expletive!


----------



## dificilima

Se Deus quiser = God willing


----------



## cuchuflete

It might have been intended to mean anything suggested so far, or even that the person whose post was deleted, God willing, might notice that the deleted post was in a monolingual forum.  

A bit more background and context, from an uncaffeinated memory...  The thread addresses the subjunctive, and its lack of use—supposedly—in inglês.  I had mentioned, in passing, that languages evolve.  I gave as an example the continued use of the future subjunctive in PT, contrasting this with the SP form, which exist in theory, but is no longer used other than for set phrases.  Then two or three foreros began to write posts including other language content, which is not acceptable in a monolingual forum.  

Why did I include that phrase in the deletion note?  In the hope that those whose multilingual posts were deleted would google the phrase.  That would have constituted a learning experience for them 

We try to have a little fun, too, while exercising our moderator duties to be irrascible, mean, grouchy, and unreasonable.  You can all share in the fun, Inshallah!, Ojalá!,
Se Deus quiser!


----------



## jazyk

Another one for your collection: Oxalá.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

jazyk said:


> Another one for your collection: Oxalá.


Another one: Tomara !


----------



## kurumin

jazyk said:


> Another one for your collection: Oxalá.


 
Oxalá é o nome de um deus afrobrasileiro. 
Oxalá, Oxóssi e companhia


----------



## cheshire

cuchuflete said:


> It might have been intended to mean anything suggested so far, or even that the person whose post was deleted, God willing, might notice that the deleted post was in a monolingual forum.
> 
> A bit more background and context, from an uncaffeinated memory... The thread addresses the subjunctive, and its lack of use—supposedly—in inglês. I had mentioned, in passing, that languages evolve. I gave as an example the continued use of the future subjunctive in PT, contrasting this with the SP form, which exist in theory, but is no longer used other than for set phrases. Then two or three foreros began to write posts including other language content, which is not acceptable in a monolingual forum.
> 
> Why did I include that phrase in the deletion note? In the hope that those whose multilingual posts were deleted would google the phrase. That would have constituted a learning experience for them
> 
> We try to have a little fun, too, while exercising our moderator duties to be irrascible, mean, grouchy, and unreasonable. You can all share in the fun, Inshallah!, Ojalá!,
> Se Deus quiser!


Interesting!
It's like reading a making of "how I delete posts".
What are "SP form" and "in PT"?


----------



## prankstare

Como eu poderia traduzir para o Inglês?


----------



## Vanda

Aqui. 
If God is willing;
God willing;
If it is God's will.


----------



## Outsider

"Seja o que Deus quiser" está mais próximo de "Let's hope for the best". Mas esta tradução não é das melhores.


----------



## prankstare

> If God is willing;
> God willing;
> If it is God's will.




Um, obrigado Vanda. 

Acho que vou ficar com o "If it is God's will". Acho que já ouvi isso em algum filme, não sei.



> "Seja o que Deus quiser" está mais próximo de "Let's hope for the best". Mas esta tradução não é das melhores.




Umm, essa é meio encrenquera mesmo. 

Bom, pelo menos meu dicionário de computador, o Babylon me deu um resultado (isso é sinal de que é bem utilizado) :


• Babylon English-English

hope for the best:
wish for a good outcome, long for good results


----------



## andre luis

Outra:
God grant = Deus permita.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



kurumin said:


> Oxalá é o nome de um deus afrobrasileiro.
> Oxalá, Oxóssi e companhia



Acho que no caso, a expressão *Oxalá* vem do árabe, algo como "_se Alá quiser_", Espanhol tem *Ojalá*. Vem dos tempos dos mouros na Península Ibérica. Uma explicação aqui. 

Até.:


----------



## coolbrowne

Hi Cheshire cat

I couldn't stand the suspense 


cheshire said:


> What are "SP form" and "in PT"?


Here you go
"in PT" = in *P*or*T*uguese (*PT* _is_ the ISO code for Portugal)
"SP form" = *SP*anish form (*SP* is *not* the ISO code for Spain , which would be *ES*)​Regards


----------

